# Stages Power meter on Praxis Turn zayante



## steview130 (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello all, I'm currently riding a Specialized Tarmac comp, 2015. It has full ultegra gear apart from the crank which for some reason is a praxis Turn zayante. I've been recently looking into power meters mainly the stages left crank arm ones but I can't find much info on if one can be fitted to my bike, it looks like stages possibly don't support this model which I find a bit weird as I believe the praxis stuff to be good quality stuff that a lot of people would be using. It's all a bit of a minefield really. It's a 52/36 crank with a bb30 bottom bracket and 172.5 crank arm. can anyone point me in the right direction, I don't want to spend a mad amount of money that's why I was liking the stages stuff


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Whatever your "mad amount of money" is, there is no stages for your crankset. You got a used bike and at some point the original owner(s) replaced whatever was there with the praxis crank. 

You have other PM options: hub based, pedal based, or crank based. There is too much you need to know, decide on, and explain for a single answer of buy this and this.

Spesh's OSBB and their ambiguous use of the term makes the situation more confusing. So, decide what PM you want and come back for more info.

Looks like 4iiii may have an option for your cranks.


----------



## steview130 (Sep 9, 2016)

It was a brand new bike when I bought it last year, this bike come with the praxis crank as standard. I was thinking more along the lines that one of stages units may be cross compatible with the praxis unit, I've looked into 4iii seen a praxis crank complete with power meter at not too bad money, I was hoping to keep it in around £500. I don't get why stages haven't made a praxis compatible unit though.


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

I spoke with Praxis about this a couple days ago, and 4iii will retrofit your NDS crankarm with one of their powermeters if you mail it to them. They're only doing it consumer direct, you can't do it through your shop, but it will be the cheapest way for you to get a powermeter. 

Contact - 4iiii Innovations


----------



## steview130 (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks masont that sounds good and probably the easiest option, will definitely look into this, I was looking into garmin vector 2 single pedal option which is about 500 quid or so also, has anyone had any experience with these?


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

steview130 said:


> Thanks masont that sounds good and probably the easiest option, will definitely look into this, I was looking into garmin vector 2 single pedal option which is about 500 quid or so also, has anyone had any experience with these?


Seriously, thanks masont? 

Go to DCrainmaker for reviews on power meters (here).


----------



## steview130 (Sep 9, 2016)

crit_boy said:


> Seriously, thanks masont?
> 
> Go to DCrainmaker for reviews on power meters (here).


some interesting reading there, its definitely a bit of a minefield, though im still interested in the gamin vector option.

oh and thanks was implied with my original reply though I maybe forgot to say it.....seriously!!


----------

